# shoulder chondroplasty



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 2, 2012)

I always seem to get tripped up on theses....

Example:
Anterior Bankhart (29806) Bankart lesion/recurrent dislocation
Posterior chondroplasty proximal humerus (29822) Hill-Sachs lesion

Still bundle since same area of repair?

I also seen 29806 w/ Humeral/ and Glenoid chondroplasty????

Thanks!

Jamie


----------

